# Takamura 210mm R2 Gyuto question



## Stephen4oth (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey, First post. I am getting ready to purchase this knife for a relative that is an aspiring Chef in school right now.
I researched this knife, and it always has good reviews. But, one question I have is, will it need a sharpening service once purchased, or is ready to work right out of the box?
Thnx in advance.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Welcome to CT. 

Knives "right out of the box" are typically sharp and ready to go. If the manufacturer offers a "sharpening service," that is typically a situation where the knife is returned to the manufacturer, sharpened according to the manufacturer's specs and returned to the owner. A benefit of this feature is that its the manufacturer thats sharpening the knife which usually means that the blade is not going to be maltreated. The drawback is the process can take several days to several weeks. 

However, before you make the purchase, I would like to caution you on buying a knife, especially for a professional in the food industry. While the gesture of buying the knife is almost always appreciated by the recipient, the truth of the matter is that buying a knife is an intensely personal decision. Knives are chosen by professionals based upon their own personal preferences. What is good for one person is not always good for someone else. 

Having said this, I would recommend that you perhaps purchase a gift card for your friend sizable enough to cover the cost of a good knife at a reputable dealer and let them choose. Another suggestion would be to simply tell your friend that you are going to buy a knife for them and take them to a store of their choosing and let them pick one out for themselves. 

Lastly, there is a superstition in the culinary world that says giving a knife as a gift will cut the bonds of friendship. When you present the knife to you friend, be sure that your friend gives you something in return. It doesn't have to be much....a penny, a nickel, a button....anything will do. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stephen4oth (Sep 2, 2019)

sgsvirgil said:


> Welcome to CT.
> 
> Knives "right out of the box" are typically sharp and ready to go. If the manufacturer offers a "sharpening service," that is typically a situation where the knife is returned to the manufacturer, sharpened according to the manufacturer's specs and returned to the owner. A benefit of this feature is that its the manufacturer thats sharpening the knife which usually means that the blade is not going to be maltreated. The drawback is the process can take several days to several weeks.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the honest answer. The knife buying is two fold. I am in Japan, and she wants a Japanese knife..
But, I think it would be better to take her into a store that carries Japanese knives, and buy her one that way..
I just handled about 10 at one store here, and they all felt infinitely better than my Henkels? But they are not the good ones, or should I say expensive ones.
Now, I didnt get to use them, and its me not her.. So, I will take your advice and wait till I am back in country.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

R2 is a very hard steel and not all knives are a 10 out of the box. I'd have it sharpened there ready to use when she receives it.


----------

